# Performance Testing



## skn262 (Jan 24, 2014)

I want to do a performance testing on FreeBSD 8.3. I tried using benchmarks/bonnie++ and stress2. I need something which at the end gives graphical output.


----------



## Uniballer (Jan 24, 2014)

First, why are you bothering to performance test a version which has a limited remaining life (EOL April 30, 2014)?

If you are really gonna do this then collect the data somehow, and display it with the math/gnuplot port.


----------

